# ZOTAC GeForce GTX 660 Ti AMP! Edition 2 GB



## W1zzard (Aug 12, 2012)

ZOTAC's GeForce GTX 660 Ti AMP! Edition comes with a compact footprint, that enables high-performance gaming for smaller cases. Thanks to an overclock out of the box, the card runs around 5% faster than the NVIDIA GTX 660 Ti reference design.

*Show full review*


----------



## DarkOCean (Aug 16, 2012)

Typo in the introduction at specs this zotac has 6608 default memory clock.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## NHKS (Aug 16, 2012)

nice temps in this card.. except load noise.. there should be a  twin cooler version like in 670 for compact builds..


----------



## Casecutter (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow $330 and nobody with a reference design, right in the hunt, predicable, nothing earth-shattering... move along nothing to see here.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Aug 17, 2012)

I knew Nvidia [or in this case distributors] wasn't going to leave $20-30 on the table.


----------

